# No sound on rear speakers..



## simonz_bmw (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi all,

I have a problem...just bought a '97 bmw 523i executive with bmw business sound...because it looks nice in the car and works fine with everything i want to keep it that way...at first my radio/casette/6-cd changer worked only on front speakers, but when i turned ignition donw and restarte again the audio was on front and only left speaker. That problem is fixed now by replacing the casette deck for a new one.

But still don't have any sound on the rear speakers and not on the rear tweaters, any one have a suggestion what it can be? Is there a amplifier somewhere that can be broken?? (I don't have a DSP system)...

Kind regards from the netherlands,

Simon


----------

